# Cervical Checks..TMI warning!



## BabyMama89

Please no criticizing. All the right measures are taken and i am comfortable with my body. However i checked my cervix and can EASILY fit my fingertip into my cervix. its like a big dent, and then i can fit like to my first bone on my finger (bend below knuckle) and it feels like this hole that maybe a pencil or something of that sort could push through to the other side. 


anyways the big question..... i wiped my finger and it was bloody. Pink blood.

anyone had this?


:dohh:


----------



## xnmd1

not had this but i could only assume it was part of your mucus plug? or just from touching the cervix, i know it's not uncommon for some people to spot after sex.

this is all just me guessing of course. i havn't checked my cervix myself since early in the first trimester. the doctor checked me about a week ago when i had a threatened preterm labour and i was dialted 1 cm .. which is what i would say it sounds like you are as well.
once again just me guessing though


----------



## babyfromgod

i check my cervix too, and have been since i lost my mucus plug a week ago. yesterday i checked and there was pink blood on my finger and the same today. It is a good sign that you are dilating having the pink blood but it could also mean we just irritated the cervix a bit. I can fit 2 fingers in my cervix and am getting pains in my cervix every day. I have already noticed my cervix has started to efface (flatten) quite a bit so i know i am making some sort of progress in there


----------



## BabyMama89

yeah the pencil type hole past on the inside of the dimple wasn't there before ... so ive got to be to a 1 at least.. hmmm.. and my hubby is TMI very big but ive never ever bled or spotted after sex or a cervical exam.....


----------



## BabyMama89

babyfromgod said:


> i check my cervix too, and have been since i lost my mucus plug a week ago. yesterday i checked and there was pink blood on my finger and the same today. It is a good sign that you are dilating having the pink blood but it could also mean we just irritated the cervix a bit. I can fit 2 fingers in my cervix and am getting pains in my cervix every day. I have already noticed my cervix has started to efface (flatten) quite a bit so i know i am making some sort of progress in there


Is yours kind of similar to the pencil type hole i'm feeling inside my cervix .. is that the internal OS or whatever? 

Sorry its so hard to explain lol .. but i never have bled after a cervical check EVER.


----------



## babyfromgod

I don't usually spot after sex or when i have checked myself before either except the last few days so definately could be a good sign of things progressing


----------



## babyfromgod

yeah it is like a pencil type hole except slightly wider as i can fit 2 fingers in


----------



## BabyMama89

:wohoo: i'm so thrilled LOL i know it seems early but dr was talkin bout taking baby after 34 weeks via section anyway.. but ahh that is very relieving. I am scared to push past the pencil opening, im not sure if i can reach to go through that pencil type hole. 

How do you know if effacing or thined out?


thank you soooooo much :)


----------



## babyfromgod

i am too scared to push in too deep too cause i think you may be able to feel baby's head if you push in far enough, which would freak me out a bit. I will try find a good link that explains effacement, i posted it here a few days ago


----------



## BabyMama89

so how often do you check your cervix?


----------



## babyfromgod

https://www.ahutton.com/cgw/clipart-hosp/Effacement & Dilation Chart OF-3-spanish.jpg

this shows a diagram

https://www.ehow.com/video_4939995_going-labor-cervix-effacement.html

this explains it

I check in the morning and at night, i am getting a little obsessed with my cervix lol but i always checked it when ttc too


----------



## babiigaeta

I can't bring myself to do a self check and my OH is not cool with it either. I know the doctor at L&D said its suppose to be closed, long, and hard. Are you bleeding now? Or just when you examined urself?


----------



## Fiore

I can't find my cervix, it was there a fortnight ago all nose like! I hope a hole appears soon, dread to think how LO will erupt into the world without a cervix... Eek!

(don't forget you can be dilated for days or even weeks before labour begins. It can be closed nice and tight an hour before too!)xx


----------



## BabyMama89

babiigaeta said:


> I can't bring myself to do a self check and my OH is not cool with it either. I know the doctor at L&D said its suppose to be closed, long, and hard. Are you bleeding now? Or just when you examined urself?

When i wipe there is pink colored discharge... but the blood when i checked again to make sure a few minutes ago was red, instead of pink?

x


----------



## BabyMama89

Fiore said:


> I can't find my cervix, it was there a fortnight ago all nose like! I hope a hole appears soon, dread to think how LO will erupt into the world without a cervix... Eek!
> 
> (don't forget you can be dilated for days or even weeks before labour begins. It can be closed nice and tight an hour before too!)xx

Oh yes, it very well can be. I'm just thrilled that ive made progress as there was no "pencil hole" inside the dimple before : ) haha if that makes sense to you!! :hugs:

and never even "spotted" after an exam or sex so .... pretty good signs that its really a 1! lol could be a one til 40 weeks but still :)


----------



## BabyMama89

So, effacement would make the hole inside the "dimple" easier to reach and more convenient, right?


----------



## minkie

good question thats what I'm wondering, so when you are effacing, is the length between the outside hole (outer OS) till you reach the inside hole what your measuring? when your effacing is it just much easier to reach the inside hole? i still have to travel a ways to reach the inside one which seems to be now open to 1cm...and get this today i checked and right when I reached the inside OS i felt a part of the baby move past my finger, im guessing a hand...freaked me out and i jumped up LOL!!!


----------



## BabyMama89

minkie said:


> good question thats what I'm wondering, so when you are effacing, is the length between the outside hole (outer OS) till you reach the inside hole what your measuring? when your effacing is it just much easier to reach the inside hole? i still have to travel a ways to reach the inside one which seems to be now open to 1cm...and get this today i checked and right when I reached the inside OS i felt a part of the baby move past my finger, im guessing a hand...freaked me out and i jumped up LOL!!!

OMG i would freak out! :wacko: lol ... i believe to my understanding your right about that. I'm just puzzled about the red blood? it was pink, now red. I haven't checked since! Hmmm... im puzzled! but soooo glad i do check my cervix. I dont think i can make my finger go into the "pencil type" hole lol i have very short fingers!! TMI sorry! But regardless i am very glad to know that i am making progress!!! : ) Can you get into the small hole on the Inner OS?


----------



## BabyMama89

now my discharge is pink ... hmmm


----------



## minkie

If it's bright red blood u should prob call your doc, hopefully it's just irritation from checking your cervix? Maybe mucus plug?


----------



## BabyMama89

yeah but as it wasn't much at all i'm not really worried. If it was red on a pad like dripping or something i would be concerned but its not : ) 


is ur CM pink?


----------



## minkie

Mine is not yet, I think my plug is still in there!! Glad to hear it's not much blood!!


----------



## BabyMama89

Sorry about this TMI.. but i went to the doctor as i was having radiating pain in my lower abdomen, i guess better described as shooting pain and checked my cervix and on my finger was this CLUMPY yellow discharge.. it was not stretchy like eggwhite cm or anything but was clumpy and it was yellow. YUCK. he said he thought it may be normal discharge but it was gone in one and a half days...hmmmm.. i wondered if this was my Mucus plug but if that wasn't then idk what that was... no smell or itching so i know it wasnt nething related to that and plus he checked me.. so idk.. hmmm.


maybe the pink discharge is a good thing!


----------



## sausages

I check mine and i always get pink or brown spotting afterwards. Your cervix is really sensitive at this time and full of little capilliaries that can break very easily while you're poking about in there. 

I checked yesterday and i couldn't even reach it again!! The time before that i could not only reach it, but it was nice and soft and i could get a finger in there up to the first knuckle before i ran out of reach. 

I'm going to try to bring the baby down again by walking about and then checking again. It must have been too high to be resting properly on my cervix. 

:)


----------



## minkie

I always find mine easiest to reach mid day or late afternoon around 2 00 or so...I always eat a late lunch around that time so maybe that's why, full tummy and all maybe that pushes everything down a bit more! I wonder if checking every day is too much? I try to just check it once a week but lately I have been sneaking a peak every few days as I have noticed some changes!


----------



## BabyMama89

BUMPING the thread back up..

Does anyone else check their cervix? what are your findings?




x
:flower:


----------



## stardust599

I check mine a couple of times a week! I've been able to fit a fingertip into it since I had an ERPC operation 3 years ago. My cervix has been going softer and higher as the pregnancy goes on. It's still tightly closed although I can get a fingertip in and the mucus that comes out is clear/white.

*Girls - there is nothing wrong with checking your own cervix but at 33-34 weeks your cervix should NOT be dilating and if you have bleeding you should be getting checked out regardless of whether it is pink/red/brown. Bleeding can occur for harmless reasons but it is also one of our body's way of warning us that something is wrnog. If you can fit more than a fingertip in I would ask a DR to check to be on the safe side as you don't want to risk premature labour at this stage either. If you're at risk you will need steroids etc. and probably antibiotics too.*


----------



## chocolate

I have always checked mine, but never tried putting a finger in the hole, I would be so scared of breaking the waters or removing the plug or something.


----------



## JASMAK

I checked mine during all my pregnancies. You can def tell when you are dilating. It feels flat and like a baby's head, and when my water broke with my son, I felt a hole (I didn't know my water broke...I don't think you should check if you suspect your water to be broken). If you can't feel your cervix, it might be posterior, which apparently means you aren't ready??? (this is what my OB said). If your cervix feels mushy, then you probably aren't very effaced yet. These are just my findings, I am by no means, an expert. lol


----------



## Fiore

BabyMama89 said:


> Fiore said:
> 
> 
> I can't find my cervix, it was there a fortnight ago all nose like! I hope a hole appears soon, dread to think how LO will erupt into the world without a cervix... Eek!
> 
> (don't forget you can be dilated for days or even weeks before labour begins. It can be closed nice and tight an hour before too!)xx
> 
> Oh yes, it very well can be. I'm just thrilled that ive made progress as there was no "pencil hole" inside the dimple before : ) haha if that makes sense to you!! :hugs:
> 
> and never even "spotted" after an exam or sex so .... pretty good signs that its really a 1! lol could be a one til 40 weeks but still :)Click to expand...

I'm so jelous, sounds like some progress! I'll be full term on Sunday so will be having more sex, curries, pineapple juice than I've had in my life lol

I'll also check cervix tonight, see if it's reapeared lol xx


----------



## BabyMama89

:hugs: goodluck .. i hope you have made progress! keep me updated!


----------



## babyfromgod

Hi just received your pm lol, i checked mine today and it seems to be pointing forward rather than just straight down, like the hole is on an angle now. Weird!


----------



## twinmummy5

:blush: ok this sounds daft...but i have no clue how to check my cervix!!! iv never even tried but wud like to know what i would be looking for iykwim! :blush:


----------



## babyfromgod

If you put your finger right up in there and reach towards the back there is a round thing that is either feels like your lips or the tip of your nose depending on how ripe your cervix is. Sometimes you can feel a hole or dimple in the middle


----------



## BabyMama89

I would probably describe it as a cherry lol. thats what it feels like to me :blush: without the stem of course! And the whole/dent i can always feel! :)



Keep me updated! Let me know if you find it, and what you find out!


----------



## BabyMama89

BUMP....



has anyone checked their cervix lately??


----------



## Pixxie

Mine has felt 'low and open' throughout my pregnancy! :dohh: Totally the opposite of what TTC school taught me :haha: xx


----------



## ~x~Insonst~x~

I'm really sorry way tmi but i need some help... 

I went into slow preterm labour, the hospital checked me (I checked myself too before i went in) when i went in and she said she could "just" get a finger tip in

When I was on the ward no one would check me or anything so I checked myself and I was alot softer 

Also I could get atleast 2 fingers (i say atleast cause im fooked if im flexable enough to be able to get any more then two in there lol I *think* i could get 3 but it would be tighter i'm not sure how it works if it has to be constantly open or if it easily stretches) 

I also can feel the waters its RIGHT there... not like i gotta feel in deep or anything as soon as i find my cervix as its open i can feel the waters

I guess I am 2-3cm Dialated if the waters are that close to the opening how effaced would that make me? the who effacement thing confused the hell out of me


----------



## CaseyCakes

My doctor said mine was low and soft, but when I tried to check it I couldn't find it, what's the easiest position to be in to find it?


----------



## BabyMama89

~x~Insonst~x~ said:


> I'm really sorry way tmi but i need some help...
> 
> I went into slow preterm labour, the hospital checked me (I checked myself too before i went in) when i went in and she said she could "just" get a finger tip in
> 
> When I was on the ward no one would check me or anything so I checked myself and I was alot softer
> 
> Also I could get atleast 2 fingers (i say atleast cause im fooked if im flexable enough to be able to get any more then two in there lol I *think* i could get 3 but it would be tighter i'm not sure how it works if it has to be constantly open or if it easily stretches)
> 
> I also can feel the waters its RIGHT there... not like i gotta feel in deep or anything as soon as i find my cervix as its open i can feel the waters
> 
> I guess I am 2-3cm Dialated if the waters are that close to the opening how effaced would that make me? the who effacement thing confused the hell out of me

the effacement i think is when its not so hard to reach when its nice and low... from my understanding, i could be totally wrong though. and its not like thick yanno like the EXTERNAL and internal are the same so you just feel the babies head or whatever.. hmmm..


----------



## BabyMama89

CaseyCakes said:


> My doctor said mine was low and soft, but when I tried to check it I couldn't find it, what's the easiest position to be in to find it?

i always find mine easily on the toilet or try putting one leg up on the toilet. :blush:


----------



## ~x~Insonst~x~

I didnt look at that picture till now lol im guessing being able to feel the waters would make me pretty effaced 

Quite depressing really lol I'm stuck in limbo where somethings happening obviously but its all kinda stuck... 

ironicly i think if i hadn't of done to hospital as the contractions got stronger at home i probabaly would have my baby by now lol although she wouldnt of had the steroids and i was only 35 weeks

sorry needed a rant lmao


----------



## Fiore

What do the waters feel like?x


----------



## Pixxie

If you can feel the waters its possible to 'accidentally' break them to speed things up... 

I have to squat to find my cervix xx


----------



## BabyMama89

well ladies..lost my plug last night ... so hmmmmm lol


----------



## Fiore

I'm going to go have a poke around when I have my shower :D I know where my cervix is from the TTC days but I just can't seem to find it now? I've lost some plug so who knows lol xx


----------



## Fiore

Here's something I found:



> I think it's a good and empowering thing for a woman to check her own cervix for dilation. This is not rocket science, and you hardly need a medical degree or years of training to do it. Your vagina is a lot like your nose- other people may do harm if they put fingers or instruments up there but you have a greater sensitivity and will not do yourself any harm.
> 
> The best way to do it when hugely pregnant is to sit on the toilet with one foot on the floor and one up on the seat of the toilet. Put two fingers in and go back towards your bum. The cervix in a pregnant woman feels like your lips puckered up into a kiss. On a non-pregnant woman it feels like the end of your nose. When it is dilating, one finger slips intothe middle of the cervix easily (just like you could slide your finger into your mouth easily if you are puckered up for a kiss). As the dilation progresses the inside of that hole becomes more like a taught elastic band and by 5 cms dilated (5 fingerwidths) it is a perfect rubbery circle like one of those Mason jar rings that you use for canning, and about that thick.
> 
> What's in the centre of that opening space is the membranes (bag of waters) that are covering the baby's head and feel like a latex balloon filled with water. If you push on them a bit you'll feel the baby's head like a hard ball (as in baseball). If the waters have released you'll feel the babe's head directly.


----------



## kizxxx

hi ya ladies i had an innternal done on saturday ( was having contractions at 37+1) and i was told i was 2 cm dilated which meant the midwife could put one finger inside my cervix. However she said not to read to much into that because this is my 3rd child and after you have delivered children before your cervix doesnt go back to a full closed position. So if this is not your first pregnanacy then there is a chance that your cervix being partially dilated may just be from having your other children. Good luck to everyone and hope this helps


----------



## julietz

It just makes me cringe, iv read this thread a few times, and im interested to know how it feels and if iv dialated at all, but i just cant bare to do it, its like a fear of doing damage, even OH offered to do it, who better than your partner who knows your cervix well, and still i cant bring myself to let him, think il just leave it to the Midwives when the time comes lol.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev300pp___.png


----------



## mumandco

Not sure if this will help any one but I checked my cervix during the late stageS of pregnancy it always felt about 1cm open on days that I could feel it.the day u went into lAbour I continued to check my cervix until my waters broke my cervix felt exactly the same as it always had and I only just managed to reach it even tho I was dilating well my cervix still felt exactly the same


----------



## BabyMama89

well i am home from my overnighter at the hosp. i am a fingertip dilated and in early labor. dr ordered complete bedrest, no driving, sex, nothing in vagina at all, no stair climbing and very minimized walking. hmm it sucks.

anyways they did a scan and baby weighs 4lbs 9oz

x


----------



## BabyMama89

and now im quite scared to check my cervix because dr said anything could trigger my cervix to dilate because they werent even picking up contractions but yet my cervix was dilated..hmm anyhowww best of luck girlies. ill prob check my cervix at around 36 weeks 

xx


----------



## trulymadly

I'm actually quite jealous that you can all reach your cervix!!!
I can just about clean up after a pee!:haha:

My OH is very good when it comes to things like that tho, luckily he's fascinated rather than grossed out by it all. I do know my cervix is quite high up tho, should that move down if I've strarted dialating???


----------



## ~x~Insonst~x~

your cervix should move down, i hope anyway mines quite low lol unless mines just making a break for it lol 

I am very blessed with a tiny baby bump haha and i can still even touch my toes (and see them!) lol 

My husband is not fasinated but not grossed out he did tell me to check myself when my contractions were bad earlier it freaked me out a bit having him watching lol


----------



## minkie

My husbands such a pervert he would probably get turned on wAtching that lol....I'm best off doing it in private!!


----------



## ~x~Insonst~x~

haha I think thats why i was a bit weirded by it lol he did tell me like 5 times he would not get turned on by it and knows sex is off the menu lol


----------



## BabyMama89

lol my cervix is hard to reach but definately not unreachable. Dr did say today my placenta is posterior.... idk about that and he made the comment that the baby was way far down, so she must be engaged. hmmmm...


I had my OH check my cervix a while back and he was like erhhhmmm :blush: lol he didnt really know what he was looking for or anything and really didnt wanna do it hahaha

Oh well, i just leave the cervical checks for myself. I did check earlier while in the shower but did not go completely to my cervix i was just checking to make sure there was no more blood. I am quite afraid to actually check my cervix lol. Especially since he is out of town and baby needs at LEAST another two weeks of baking. I dont wanna be the reason she arrives early and her lungs aren't developed or something of that nature 


:hugs: 
xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

I'd really like to try checking mine, but I'm kinda worried/scared that I'll make myself bleed or go into labour or something, lol.

What's the best way/position to try and check?


----------



## BabyMama89

xoButterfly25 said:


> I'd really like to try checking mine, but I'm kinda worried/scared that I'll make myself bleed or go into labour or something, lol.
> 
> What's the best way/position to try and check?

On the toilet seat spread eagle :haha: and insert two fingers very gently. go back to your bum, you can push like your pooing and your cervix is actually easier to reach :blush: when you find the dent in your cervix you can lean forward a bit and it will allow your fingers to go further back to see if you can get into the "dent"... hope this helps xxxx


----------



## trulymadly

minkie said:


> My husbands such a pervert he would probably get turned on wAtching that lol....I'm best off doing it in private!!

:rofl: hahahahahaha!!

That really made me laugh, typical bloke! 
x


----------



## xoButterfly25

BabyMama89 said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I'd really like to try checking mine, but I'm kinda worried/scared that I'll make myself bleed or go into labour or something, lol.
> 
> What's the best way/position to try and check?
> 
> On the toilet seat spread eagle :haha: and insert two fingers very gently. go back to your bum, you can push like your pooing and your cervix is actually easier to reach :blush: when you find the dent in your cervix you can lean forward a bit and it will allow your fingers to go further back to see if you can get into the "dent"... hope this helps xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks, I will try that later on :) xx


----------



## BabyMama89

bump...................any progress?

x


----------

